# ISPConfig 3 CRAM-MD5



## boblgum (22. Feb. 2009)

hi @ll

hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, daß es in der 2-er Version von ISPConfig noch möglich gewesen ist, CRAM-MD5 Email-Passwörter explizit in den Einstellungen zu setzen.

Ist es in der 3-er Version gar nicht mehr möglich? ODer hab ich da 'was übersehen?

schon mal vielen Dank für Antworten und Anregungen


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Hi,

das ist weder in ISPConfig 2 noch 3 möglich, da cram-md5 Passworte es voraussetzen dass das Passwort im Klartext auf dem Server hinterlegt ist. Und das ist wiederum viel zu unsicher, insbesondere für ein hosting System.


----------

